
Easily lazy-load, pre-cache and display blurred loading previews for images - RevillWeb
https://github.com/RevillWeb/img-2
======
wingi
Pre-Loading images in WebWorker is nice, but please support more preview image
sizes as additional parameter (or based on media-query???) - loading the full
size images for a gallery (with 400x300) is never performant.

